# New...need help...What is "my driver ID"?



## Worcester Sauce

What is my driver ID and where can I find it? Is it the same as the "promo code"?


----------



## Farlance

Write in to the helpdesk. We can give you your driver ID.


----------



## chi1cabby

Where do you need this "Driver ID" to be entered?
Your dashboard, your UberPhone...?


----------



## mp775

It's a new hoop to jump through for a fare guarantee. I was just about to start a thread.

I e-mailed customer support and was told it's the number at the end of the URL for your driver profile. When you click on your name in the table of trips on the Dashboard, the page is https://partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/*1234567*. That number is your Driver ID.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

chi1cabby said:


> Where do you need this "Driver ID" to be entered?
> Your dashboard, your UberPhone...?


I need to enter my "driver ID" as part of the opt-in incentive requirement. I am going to drive in Boston this weekend. Last week Worcester's incentives did not require an opt-in.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

mp775 said:


> It's a new hoop to jump through for a fare guarantee. I was just about to start a thread.
> 
> I e-mailed customer support and was told it's the number at the end of the URL for your driver profile. When you click on your name in the table of trips on the Dashboard, the page is https://partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/*1234567*. That number is your Driver ID.


You and Chi1 are the best !!!!


----------



## Farlance

mp775 said:


> It's a new hoop to jump through for a fare guarantee. I was just about to start a thread.
> 
> I e-mailed customer support and was told it's the number at the end of the URL for your driver profile. When you click on your name in the table of trips on the Dashboard, the page is https://partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/*1234567*. That number is your Driver ID.


It's also that, yeah. I didn't realize driver profiles actually had the number in the URL. c_c


----------



## Worcester Sauce

mp775 said:


> It's a new hoop to jump through for a fare guarantee. I was just about to start a thread.
> 
> I e-mailed customer support and was told it's the number at the end of the URL for your driver profile. When you click on your name in the table of trips on the Dashboard, the page is https://partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/*1234567*. That number is your Driver ID.


whoops....mine just says "partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/contact_info" there are no numbers. What do you think??


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Farlance said:


> Write in to the helpdesk. We can give you your driver ID.


Why thank you sir. I will do just that. Are you..."Da Man"...for real?


----------



## mp775

Worcester Sauce said:


> whoops....mine just says "partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/contact_info" there are no numbers. What do you think??


Click on your name from the table of individual trips, not the summary.


----------



## Farlance

Worcester Sauce said:


> Why thank you sir. I will do just that. Are you..."Da Man"...for real?


Um. I dunno? What does being 'da man' entail?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Farlance said:


> Um. I dunno? What does being 'da man' entail?


Having honest-to-God factual information & assistance......light at the end of the tunnel toward useful knowledge......INSIGHT.


----------



## Farlance

Worcester Sauce said:


> Having honest-to-God factual information & assistance......light at the end of the tunnel toward useful knowledge......INSIGHT.


If you mean 'Are you an UberCSR?' then your answer is yes.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Farlance said:


> If you mean 'Are you an UberCSR?' then your answer is yes.


Nevertheless (and all the more important), a critical "go-to" source for guidance and information. Especially for us neophytes. A sincere thank-you.


----------



## MKEUber

mp775 said:


> It's a new hoop to jump through for a fare guarantee. I was just about to start a thread.
> 
> I e-mailed customer support and was told it's the number at the end of the URL for your driver profile. When you click on your name in the table of trips on the Dashboard, the page is https://partners.uber.com/#!/drivers/*1234567*. That number is your Driver ID.


What happens when the URL to your driver profile is just "https://partners.uber.com/profile/"???????????????


----------



## MKEUber

mp775 said:


> Click on your name from the table of individual trips, not the summary.


No luck, my name does not appear anywhere on the table of individual trips


----------



## mp775

Under "You and Your Drivers' Trips," what does it say in the column under "Driver"?


----------



## Worcester Sauce

mp775 said:


> Under "You and Your Drivers' Trips," what does it say in the column under "Driver"?


Found it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MKEUber

mp775 said:


> Under "Your Drivers' You and Trips," what does it say in the column under "Driver"?


I must have a different version of the dashboard, I don't even have a section called "Your Drivers' You and Trips". I have one just called "Trips"


----------



## mp775

Seems to no longer be available in the new Dashboard. Yet it's required to opt-in to a fare guarantee. Hmmm...


----------



## Haschemi

Farlance said:


> Write in to the helpdesk. We can give you your driver ID.


I have about 1,000 times messaged support and have not received a response about my uber Id, ubereats driver support very unhelpful.


----------



## elelegido

Haschemi said:


> I have about 1,000 times messaged support and have not received a response about my uber Id, ubereats driver support very unhelpful.











You have replied to an 8 year old thread. This has got to be a up.net record!


----------

